# ένωση προσώπων



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

"Οι μετοχές των ανωνύμων εταιρειών που συμμετέχουν, αυτοτελώς ή σε κοινοπραξία ή ένωση προσώπων ή σε οποιασδήποτε μορφής οντότητα..."

Ίσως να είναι αργά και να είμαι κουρασμένος , αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μου έρχεται τίποτα. Να το πω legal person; Ή a group of persons;

A legal person, also called juridical person or juristic person,[1] is a legal entity through which the law allows a group of natural persons to act as if they were a single composite individual for certain purposes,...


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Βάλε και το ελληνικό λήμμα δίπλα (Νομικό πρόσωπο), όπου γράφει: «Νομικό πρόσωπο χαρακτηρίζεται μια ένωση φυσικών προσώπων...» και μάλλον θα καταλήξεις σε κάτι σαν το _group of natural persons_ που λέει εκεί στο αγγλικό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Επανέρχομαι, ξαναδιαβάζω και: _group of persons_. Καλύτερο και αντίστοιχο στο κείμενό σου.


----------



## anef (Jan 27, 2009)

Ίσως και _body of persons _(αν στο ελληνικό υπονοείται ότι αυτή η ένωση προσώπων έχει και κάποια θεσμική υπόσταση)


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2009)

Μπορεί να σας φανεί περίεργο, αλλά μην ξεγράφετε το association. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι δυνατό να έχουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το κείμενο; Πρόκειται για διάταξη νόμου;


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Δεν έχουμε ξεγράψει τίποτα και το «association» ήταν η πρώτη μου σκέψη. Η δεύτερη ήταν το body. Στη συνέχεια, ήρθε η απλουστευτική διατύπωση της Wikipedia. In plain English.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 27, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι δυνατό να έχουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το κείμενο; Πρόκειται για διάταξη νόμου;



Καλησπέρα ξανά,

ναι, είναι διάταξη νόμου:

«1. Οι μετοχές των ανωνύμων εταιρειών που συμμετέχουν, αυτοτελώς ή σε κοινοπραξία ή ένωση προσώπων ή σε οποιασδήποτε μορφής οντότητα, σε διαγωνιστική διαδικασία ή διαδικασία ανάθεσης κατασκευής έργων ή προμήθειας αγαθών ή παροχής υπηρεσιών και μελετών του Δημοσίου ή των νομικών προσώπων του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα, όπως αυτός οριοθετείται με τις διατάξεις του νόμου αυτού, με οικονομικό αντικείμενο ή αντάλλαγμα ανώτερο του ενός εκατομμυρίου (1.000.000,00) ευρώ, είναι υποχρεωτικά ονομαστικές, προκειμένου να καταστεί εφικτός ο έλεγχος της συνδρομής των λόγων αποκλεισμού από τις διαγωνιστικές διαδικασίες ή τις διαδικασίες ανάθεσης, σύμφωνα με τις Οδηγίες περί συντονισμού των διαδικασιών σύναψης δημοσίων συμβάσεων υπηρεσιών, συμβάσεων δημοσίων προμηθειών και συμβάσεων δημοσίων έργων, όπως εκάστοτε ισχύουν. Εφόσον μέτοχος είναι άλλη ανώνυμη εταιρεία με ποσοστό συμμετοχής στο μετοχικό κεφάλαιο τουλάχιστον ένα τοις εκατό (1%), οι μετοχές της εταιρείας αυτής είναι υποχρεωτικά ονομαστικές στο σύνολό τους μέχρι φυσικού προσώπου. Σε περίπτωση συμμετοχής εταιρειών άλλης νομικής μορφής, πλην των ανωνύμων, στις οποίες συμμετέχουν ή κατέχουν εταιρικά μερίδια ανώνυμες εταιρείες, με ποσοστό συμμετοχής στο εταιρικό κεφάλαιο τουλάχιστον ένα τοις εκατό (1%), οι μετοχές τους είναι υποχρεωτικά ονομαστικές μέχρι και του τελευταίου φυσικού προσώπου».

Ευχαριστώ πολύ σας όλους.


----------



## NatCat (Jan 27, 2009)

Ένα πολύ βιαστικό σχόλιο: Μια ένωση προσώπων (όπως και η κοινοπραξία) δεν έχει αυτοτελή νομική προσωπικότητα. Οπότε δεν ενδείκνυται η χρήση όρων που υποδηλώνουν την ύπαρξη νομικής προσωπικότητας (legal/juristic person κλπ.).


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2009)

Ορθώς επισημαίνει η NatCat ότι, καταρχήν, η ένωση προσώπων στερείται νομικής προσωπικότητας. Εν προκειμένω, πάντως, πρόκειται για ένωση αποτελούμενη από ΑΕ ή και από ΑΕ, δηλ. νομικά πρόσωπα (για αυτό τον λόγο άλλωστε αποκλείεται και η απόδοση "group of natural persons"). Ίσως να απαιτείται μια πιο ελεύθερη μετάφραση, το ουσιώδες είναι να αποδοθεί το πνεύμα του νομοθέτη: εφόσον μια εταιρία μετέχει σε διαγωνισμό με αντικείμενο τη σύναψη δημόσιας σύμβασης, είτε αυτοτελώς είτε συμμετέχοντας σε οποιασδήποτε μορφής ένωση, οι μετοχές της πρέπει να είναι ονομαστικές. Εφόσον πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μεταφρασθεί το "ένωση προσώπων", επιμένω για το "association", όχι με ενθουσιασμό (άλλωστε για τον αγγλοσάξωνα νομικό ο όρος παραπέμπει κυρίως σε σωματείο, το οποίο δεν είνσι κερδοσκοπικό), αλλά με τη λογική της σχετικά καλύτερης εφικτής λύσης εντός του ευρωπαϊκού νομικού περιβάλλοντος (βλ. και οδηγία 69/335/ΕΟΚ).


----------



## anef (Jan 28, 2009)

Εννοείς, Rogerios, _association _σκέτο, ή _association of persons_;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2009)

Κι εγώ ψηφίζω το association για έναν πολύ απλό λόγο: το «οντότητα» που αναφέρεται μετά είναι σίγουρα μετάφραση του «entity», άρα νομικό πρόσωπο, η κοινοπραξια επίσης διέπεται από το τυπικό του νόμου και μοιάζει κάπως με ένωση, άρα προφανώς ο νομοθέτης αναφέρεται σε ενώσεις που έχουν κάποια νομική υπόσταση, είτε μέσω σύμβασης ή αλλιώς (συγγνώμη για το βιαστικό, σήμερα πνίγομαι).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 28, 2009)

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

ρίξτε μια ματιά και σ' αυτό που βρήκα εδώ:

The Board of Legal Advisory Committee of the Department of Business Development, Ministry of Commerce (the "Board") has ruled that "non-juristic bodies of persons" cannot be shareholders in private and public companies.

"Non-juristic body of person"

The ruling of the Board was at the behest of the Revenue Board which was at a quandary on how to treat and tax "non-juristic bodies of person."

The Revenue Code defines a "non-juristic body of persons" as an ordinary partnership, a group or an association operated by two or more natural persons. In contrast, the Civil and Commercial Code ("CCC") and Public Limited Company Act B.E. 2535 ("PLC") do not provide a definition of a "non-juristic body of persons".

On 29 July 2008 at meeting No. 5/2551, the Board clarified that:

* A "non-juristic body of persons" is not a natural person or a juristic person under the CCC and PLC and thus does not have the legal status to be a shareholder in a private and public company.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2009)

anef said:


> Εννοείς, Rogerios, _association _σκέτο, ή _association of persons_;



Καλύτερα σκέτο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 21, 2011)

Η έκφραση "*ένωση προσώπων*" εμφανίζεται στα παρακάτω άρθρα του αστικού κώδικα. 
Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς αποδίδεται στα αγγλικά;
-------------------------------------------------------------------

ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ
ΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ
Άρθρο 61
Νομικά πρόσωπα γενικά
*Ένωση προσώπων* για την επιδίωξη ορισμένου σκοπού, καθώς επίσης σύνολο περιουσίας που έχει ταχθεί στην εξυπηρέτηση ορισμένου σκοπού, μπορούν να αποκτήσουν προσωπικότητα (νομικό πρόσωπο), αν τηρηθούν οι όροι που αναγράφει ο νόμος.

Άρθρο 78
Σωματείο
*Ένωση προσώπων* που επιδιώκει σκοπό μη κερδοσκοπικό αποκτά προσωπικότητα όταν εγγραφεί σε ειδικό δημόσιο βιβλίο (σωματείο) που τηρείται στο πρωτοδικείο της έδρας του. Για να συσταθεί σωματείο χρειάζονται είκοσι τουλάχιστον πρόσωπα.

Άρθρο 107
Ενώσεις που δεν αποτελούν σωματεία
*Ένωση προσώπων *για την επιδίωξη σκοπού, όταν δεν αποτελεί σωματείο, εφόσον δεν ορίζεται διαφορετικά, διέπεται από τις διατάξεις για την εταιρία. Μόλις η ένωση αυτή μετατραπεί σε σωματείο η περιουσία της μεταβιβάζεται στο σωματείο σύμφωνα με τις κοινές διατάξεις.

Τελικά πού καταλήξαμε εδώ; Πώς αποδίδεται η ένωση προσώπων;


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.eurofound.europa.eu/emire/GREECE/LEGALPERSON-GR.htm

GREECE
NOMIKÓ PRÓSOPO
νομικό πρόσωπο
LEGAL PERSON

An *association of persons* or any entity which is recognized as possessing legal personality, i.e. as capable of enjoying legal rights and being subject to legal obligations. It is contrasted with a human being, who is referred to as a "natural person" (φυσικό πρόσωπο).

It'll make Rogerios happy.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 21, 2011)

Τώρα που μίλησε ο αρχηγός, εγώ τι θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω;


----------



## Themis (Mar 22, 2011)

> των ανωνύμων εταιρειών που συμμετέχουν, αυτοτελώς ή σε κοινοπραξία ή ένωση προσώπων ή σε οποιασδήποτε μορφής οντότητα


Μόνο εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τη σύνταξη εδώ; Οι εταιρείες συμμετέχουν σε ένωση προσώπων;  Μήπως θέλει να πει* με *ένωση προσώπων εννοώντας τις "προσωπικές" εταιρείες (ομόρρυθμη/ ετερόρρυθμη); Πού και πώς τελικά συμμετέχουν οι ανώνυμες εταιρείες; Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής;


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 22, 2011)

Θέμη, εδώ με μπέρδεψες, μέχρι τουλάχιστον να αντιληφθώ ότι η παρατήρησή σου αφορούσε το αρχικό παράθεμα του Αμβρόσιου... Προφανώς το παράθεμα αυτό είναι ελλιπές: αυτό που παραλείφθηκε, είτε γιατί υπονοείται, είτε γιατί ακολουθούσε την παρενθετική πρόταση (από το κόμμα και μετά), είναι πιθανότατα το "σε διαγωνισμό". Κάπως έτσι μπορούμε να εξηγήσουμε τα πράγματα (υποθέτω, έ... :) ).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 22, 2011)

Νίκελ, ευχαριστώ!

Θέμη, απ' όσο ξέρω τα μέλη μιας ένωσης προσώπων (δηλαδή σε μιας εταιρείας, ενός σωματείου, κ.λπ.), μπορούν να είναι είτε *φυσικά *πρόσωπα, είτε *νομικά *πρόσωπα (αναλόγως τι ορίζει το καταστατικό). Δηλαδή, μια εταιρεία μπορεί όντως να είναι μέλος μιας άλλης εταιρείας.

Δεν είναι παράξενο αυτό αν το σκεφτείς. Μπορεί όλα τα σωματεία προστασίας της φύσης να ενωθούν σε ένα "υπερσωματείο" που θα προωθεί τους κοινούς σκοπούς τους, και στο σωματείο αυτό τα μέλη δεν θα είναι άνθρωποι (φυσικά πρόσωπα) αλλά σωματεία (νομικά πρόσωπα).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2011)

nickel said:


> It is contrasted with a human being, who is referred to as a "natural person" (φυσικό πρόσωπο).


Να προβοκάρω λίγο; 


Σύνδεσμος|Αγγλικό κείμενο|Ελληνικό κείμενο
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=458672:cs&page=
|The text of the minutes refers not to physical persons but to the bodies in question, such as the CBMC, the DG for the Internal Market and Financial Services, or the United Kingdom Department of Trade and Industry.|Το κείμενο των πρακτικών δεν αναφέρεται στα φυσικά πρόσωπα, αλλά στους επίμαχους φορείς, όπως η CBMC, η ΓΔ «Εσωτερική Αγορά και Χρηματοοικονομικές Υπηρεσίες» ή το Υπουργείο Εμπορίου και Βιομηχανίας του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου.
|In the circumstances of this case, the mere disclosure of the participation of a physical person, acting in a professional capacity, as the representative of a collective body, at a meeting held with a Community institution, where the personal opinion expressed by that person on that occasion cannot be identified, cannot be regarded as an interference with that person’s private life.|Υπό τις περιστάσεις της υπό κρίση υποθέσεως, η απλή γνωστοποίηση της συμμετοχής φυσικού προσώπου, κατά την άσκηση των επαγγελματικών καθηκόντων του, ως εκπροσώπου συλλογικού φορέα, σε συνεδρίαση διεξαχθείσα με κοινοτικό όργανο, ενώ η προσωπική άποψη που εξέφρασε το πρόσωπο αυτό κατά την εν λόγω περίσταση μπορεί να προσδιοριστεί, δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως επέμβαση στην ιδιωτική ζωή του.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=240305:cs&page=
|Agency agreements cover the situation in which a legal or physical person (the agent) is vested with the power to negotiate and/or conclude contracts on behalf of another person (the principal), either in the agent's own name or in the name of the principal, for the:|Οι συμφωνίες αντιπροσωπείας καλύπτουν τις περιπτώσεις όπου ανατίθεται σε ένα νομικό ή φυσικό πρόσωπο (αντιπρόσωπος) η εξουσία να διαπραγματεύεται ή και να συνάπτει συμβάσεις για λογαριασμό άλλου προσώπου (αντιπροσωπευόμενος) είτε στο όνομα του ίδιου του αντιπροσώπου είτε στο όνομα του αντιπροσωπευομένου:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=389497:cs&page=
|First, the first indent of Article 202(3) of the Customs Code refers to the ‘person’ who thus introduced the goods, without specifying whether that means a physical person, such as an employee of an undertaking, or a legal person, such as the company responsible for the unlawful introduction of the goods.|Κατ’ αρχάς, το άρθρο 202, παράγραφος 3, πρώτη περίπτωση, του τελωνειακού κώδικα αφορά το «πρόσωπο» που έχει προβεί στην εν λόγω εισαγωγή, χωρίς να διευκρινίζει αν πρόκειται για φυσικό πρόσωπο, όπως ο μισθωτός μιας επιχειρήσεως, ή για νομικό πρόσωπο, όπως η εταιρία από την οποία ξεκίνησε η παράτυπη εισαγωγή των εμπορευμάτων.
|Next, the second indent of Article 202(3) refers to ‘persons’ in the plural, without further specifying whether that means physical or legal persons, who have ‘participated’ in the unlawful introduction of the goods, that is to say those who have taken some part in such introduction.|Στη συνέχεια, το άρθρο 202, παράγραφος 3, δεύτερη περίπτωση, αφορά, στον πληθυντικό, τα «πρόσωπα», χωρίς να διευκρινίζει περαιτέρω αν πρόκειται για φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα, που «συνήργησαν» στην παράτυπη εισαγωγή του εμπορεύματος, δηλαδή πρόσωπα που μετέσχον καθ’ οιονδήποτε τρόπο στην εισαγωγή αυτή.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2011)

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από πού προέκυψε αυτό. Οι περισσότερες εμφανίσεις στο διαδίκτυο είναι από ιστότοπους μη αγγλόφωνων χωρών. Η πλειοψηφία υπέρ του natural person είναι συντριπτική. 

Με προβληματίζει ωστόσο, μήπως αρχίσουμε και βλέπουμε κι άλλες «οντότητες» στο μέλλον.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2011)

Δεν το θεωρώ προβοκάτσια. Πολύ ωραία προσθήκη. Τα βλέπω:


C. THE JURISTIC PERSON
Since the concept of the so-called physical (natural) "person" is only a juristic construction and, as such, totally different from the concept of "man," the so-called "physical" (natural) person is, indeed, a "juristic" person. If the so-called physical (natural) person is a juristic person, there can be no essential difference between the physical (natural) person and what is usually exclusively considered as a "juristic" person. Traditional jurisprudence is inclined, it is true, to concede that the so-called physical person is also in truth a "juristic" person. But in defining the physical (natural) person as man, the juristic person as non-man, traditional jurisprudence again blurs their essential similarity. The relation between man and physical person is no more intimate than the relation between man and juristic person in the technical sense. That every legal person is, at bottom, a juristic person, that only juristic persons exist within the realm of law, is after all only a tautology.
_General Theory of Law And State_ by Hans Kelsen​
*natural person*
Variously, in jurisprudence, a *natural person* is a human being, as opposed to an *artificial, legal or juristic person*, i.e., an organization that the law treats for some purposes as if it were a person distinct from its members or owner. Sometimes the legal situation limits the term by limits on age, psychiatric, medical, national, sex, sexual orientation, criminal record, official paperwork, and computer records (which may or may not be accurate).

For example, such legal provisions as Amendment XIX to the United States Constitution, which states a person can not be denied the right to vote based on gender, or Section 15 of the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms, which guarantees equality rights, apply to natural persons only. In many cases fundamental human rights are implicitly granted only to natural persons; for example a corporation cannot hold public office, but it can file a lawsuit.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_person​


----------



## Themis (Mar 23, 2011)

Επανέρχομαι γιατί έχω μείνει με την απορία. _Έχετε δει πουθενά αλλού να χρησιμοποιείται η έκφραση "ένωση προσώπων" για να υποδηλώσει χαλαρά την ένωση φυσικών ή νομικών προσώπων αδιακρίτως;_ Δεν αντιλέγω ότι εδώ δεν υπάρχει άλλη λογική εξήγηση, και προσωπικά νομίζω ότι ο Ρογήρος το χειρίστηκε αριστοτεχνικά προτιμώντας το σκέτο association. Αλλά, πέρα από το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που βρέθηκε στην αρχή του νήματος, καλό είναι να έχουμε και μια γενικότερη εικόνα για τη χρήση της έκφρασης. Αν η απάντηση στο ερώτημά μου είναι καταφατική, χρειάζομαι επειγόντως update.

Παρηγοριέμαι ωστόσο από το γεγονός ότι δεν χρειάζομαι μόνο εγώ update. Το χρειάζονται, νομίζω, και εκείνοι που έγραψαν τα παραδείγματα που μας έδωσε η Αόρατη Μελάνη από τον Αστικό Κώδικα (#14) και ο Νίκελ στο #15 ("Νομικό πρόσωπο /Legal person - An association of persons or any entity..."). Οι οποίοι συγγράψαντες έχω την εντύπωση πως, όταν λένε "ένωση προσώπων", υπονοούν αυτονοήτως φυσικών προσώπων και δεν αισθάνονται ότι πρέπει να το διευκρινίσουν. Το update μάλλον θα το χρειάζονται και τα εγχειρίδια οικονομικής των επιχειρήσεων, ή ακόμα και εμπορικού δικαίου, που τα θυμάμαι να επαναλαμβάνουν μονότονα: "Οι εταιρείες διακρίνονται σε προσωπικές και κεφαλαιουχικές. Η προσωπική εταιρεία (ΟΕ, ΕΕ κτλ.) είναι ένωση προσώπων... Η κεφαλαιουχική εταιρεία (ΕΠΕ, ΑΕ) είναι ένωση κεφαλαίων...".

Κοντολογίς, πέρα από τη συγκεκριμένη απόδοση στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, θα έλεγα ότι στον τίτλο του νήματος ("ένωση προσώπων") _δεν _θα έπρεπε να προστεθεί χωρίς περαιτέρω τεκμηρίωση "=association of natural or legal persons" σαν εξήγηση γενικής ισχύος.


----------

